# K-9 Fluffer Variable Speed Dryer: Reviews?



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm finally getting my HV dryer. I was looking at the K9 line but with only Bear (atm at least, idk if I'll go back into professional grooming or not) the K9 III seems too much. 

Has anyone used the K-9 Fluffer Variable Speed Dryers? 

Back when I groomed, my shop had a HUGE boxy dryer with a TRUE variable speed. The speed of air flow was controlled by a knob and it could go from the gentlest whisper of a breeze, to a blow-your-socks-off speed. I really want a dryer that has that versatility. Most of the dryers I see on the market are only 1 or 2 speeds. 

Has anyone use this or is familiar with this? What are your thoughts?


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

That looks like the one I use at work, I like it. The best part is that the air NEVER gets to warm.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Do you think it's powerful enough to blow undercoat out? I was reading some reviews and some husky forum was saying the fluffer isn't as powerful as the mini, I, II, or III. 

According to K9 the fluffer has the same motor as the mini. The only difference is air volume and speed, from what I gather. The fluffer is 0-120 CFM and the mini is 89 CFM

Speed for the fluffer is 0-32,529 FPM vs the mini at 32,529 FPM

This is approx half the speed of the III which clocks in at 60,921 FPM. And puts out twice as much volume as the fluffer with 245 CFM


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

I've never used the fluffer. I work as a groomer and we have a K9I and a K9II. If reviews are saying it is less powerful than the K9I I wouldn't waste money on it. I hate blowing out double coats with the K9I cause it just doesn't blow out as much coat as the K9II. The only problem I've run into with the K9II is that the hose, after its been used long enough to get warm and pliable, pops off while I'm using it. Its super annoying because then you have to twist it back on and wait for it to cool off some and it ends up taking forever to dry a dog because of how many times it keeps poping off. We did not have this problem though for the first couple of years that we had the K9II, so maybe it just needs a new hose? It also does get a huge amount of use though; in addition to us groomers using it, the boardng staff uses it sometimes for boarding dog baths. I adore it though when its working!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Well I took the chance and ordered the fluffer a few days ago. I'll update once I've been able to use it. I'm hoping to get my former foster in so I can see if it'll blow her coat out. That'll be the test. She has a dense and heavy coat.


----------



## Roger Galvez (May 18, 2021)

Brave said:


> Well I took the chance and ordered the fluffer a few days ago. I'll update once I've been able to use it. I'm hoping to get my former foster in so I can see if it'll blow her coat out. That'll be the test. She has a dense and heavy coat.


Hello! What about your fluffer k9, It works good?? Im confused wich is better for my chow chow bear, I dont know if the II or III have variable speed or only fast and slow. Thanks!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Roger Galvez said:


> Hello! What about your fluffer k9, It works good?? Im confused wich is better for my chow chow bear, I dont know if the II or III have variable speed or only fast and slow. Thanks!


Hi! I've had it and used it many many many times since I purchased it and I still love it pieces. It works GREAT! 

You might want to look at this thread: Question regarding dryers... | Golden Retriever Dog Forums (goldenretrieverforum.com) as it has more information than this one and is more recent. 

I purchased mine thru here: K9 Dryer - Leading Authorized Seller of the K9 dog dryer – K-9 Dryers On their site they show different versions and some have variable versions of them.


----------

